# Turniere auf unserem Discord Server



## Sl4v3r (13. April 2020)

Moin Leute,




wir haben auf unserem BlueStacks-Discord Server letzter Zeit viele Turniere bei denen ihr Preisgeld gewinnen könnt. 


- 4 Gewinnt
- 8 Ball Pool
- Dragon Ball Legends
- Call of Duty Mobile
- Random Dice
- Animal Tower Battle
- Fleet Battle
- Soccer Stars
- TFT
- und viele andere




Wer sich unserer großen Community anschließen möchte und eventuell etwas Preisgeld bei unseren Turnieren
abstauben möchte ist herzlich willkommen. 


Um zu erfahren wann die Turniere sind schaut in den Turnierkalender und um zu erfahren wie ihr euch anmelden könnt schaut ins bot-tutorial.


BlueStacks DE


----------

